# Rmvb,avi,wmv Hardware Decoding For Your X ! Tested!



## lucky151 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey, guys. I am from China and I am an android fans! I have used droid x for months and I love it so much. As we know , x's hardware decoding is limited by Motorola. So when we used the inside video player to play some format it'll say it is not supported. So we have to used some 3rd player like moboplayer,Mx video player. The 3rd player will using cpu to decoding the videos, and it is called software decoding. The software decoding would make cpu heavy work and it can not support you a perfect experience.

Recently , A Chinese Dev has abstracted the hardware solution from Me722（A Chinese Version Milestone2 ，support hardware decoding），and it works fine on Droid x, it will support rmvb ,avi ,wmv decoding up to 720p(due to the bit rate). It has been tested by Gfan Forums( A Chinese android dev forums, site:http://bbs.gfan.com/...059793-1-1.html) I tested it yesterday , and it works perfect for my x! Now I will post it here to make x fans enjoy the work!

Attention: It will works only on X's offical 2.3.3 roms!(596,602,605 included) Some other roms like apex, liberty based on offical roms may be work,too. But the other roms like CM7, MIUI,Liquid，SSX won't Work. May some other dev can abstarct it to the other roms?

How to install:
install droid2 bootstrap and reboot into your cw recovery and then install the zip, no need to wipe, enjoy it!

How to use： rename your video for.3gp format so that your inside video player can recongize the file, or you can install moboplayer,it can directly use the hardware decoding!

Here is the zip's download link: http://www.mediafire...4f92mp01qn5xg8h （sorry guys， I really don't konw other website could store the zip, it you can not download it , I will send the mail to you , just leave your email address)


----------



## firstEncounter (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds great, but could you upload the .zip to a site like mediafire.com? I can't seem to download it.

I'd like to see this working on AOSP ROMs. I guess I'll look into it myself when I get the file.


----------



## lucky151 (Oct 31, 2011)

firstEncounter said:


> Sounds great, but could you upload the .zip to a site like mediafire.com? I can't seem to download it.
> 
> I'd like to see this working on AOSP ROMs. I guess I'll look into it myself when I get the file.


ok， I'll send it to the new website


----------



## Kevin108 (Jun 15, 2011)

Anybody tried this yet?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky151 (Oct 31, 2011)

Kevin108 said:


> Anybody tried this yet?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


ha, Trust me, it is amazing!


----------



## Kevin108 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm worried it might steal my passwords and kill my family.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

Kevin108 said:


> I'm worried it might steal my passwords and kill my family.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Great (and paranoid) minds think alike!


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks legitimate. Thanks.


----------



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

this sounds pretty cool, will try it out. thanks for sharing!


----------



## lucky151 (Oct 31, 2011)

Kevin108 said:


> Great (and paranoid) minds think alike!


what a pity for you 2 guys!


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

Remember when everyone thought MIUI was sketchy because it was from China? Those were the good old days. Will give this a shot when i get off work.

Sent from my liberated DX


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

This sounds like it should work for any blur-based ROM like Liberty 3.


----------

